# Wig & Pen Imperial Stout



## Malnourished (12/7/05)

Anybody know when this beer is going to be available at the W&P this year?
I know it was available in June last year so perhaps it's been and gone already...


----------



## Ross (12/7/05)

Malnourished said:


> Anybody know when this beer is going to be available at the W&P this year?
> I know it was available in June last year so perhaps it's been and gone already...
> [post="66980"][/post]​



When I was there a few weeks back, Lochlan (The owner) reckoned it was on the way - So I guess anytime soon....


----------



## Malnourished (13/7/05)

Thanks Ross.


----------



## bindi (28/3/06)

bumped this to the top  
have been in Canberra for a few days and was told to try the brews there  glad I did, the stout,IPA,pale ale and the red Irish where all good. So glad to find an oasis in boring maga swill. Well done Canberra.


----------



## MHD (28/3/06)

Thankyou 

I have heard a few rumors about up coming beers at the wig... including one that will apeal to all the hop heads out there


----------



## Steve (28/3/06)

I feel a night out coming on! Havent been there for soooo long.
Cheers :beer: 
Steve


----------



## manaen (28/3/06)

I actually had the please of meeting Bindi on the weekend .. always great to meet a fellow brewer :beer:


----------



## bindi (28/3/06)

manaen said:


> I actually had the please of meeting Bindi on the weekend .. always great to meet a fellow brewer :beer:
> [post="116776"][/post]​



Thanks manaen , loved the two beers you gave me :beer: thanks, good stuff and good brewers in the ACT.
Had to be dragged out of [email protected] I wanted to try every beer,but flying back [one hour and twenty years  and we love it] to Qld.
I have an AG demo to do in morning  .

Edit: Due to trying every beer.


----------



## Little_Squares (7/7/06)

I called the W&P today and the Russian Imperial is on!!!!!!! :beer: 

They say it'll last around a month, but I'd advise you to get there quickly.

QUOTE(Malnourished @ Jul 12 2005, 03:18 PM)
Anybody know when this beer is going to be available at the W&P this year?
I know it was available in June last year so perhaps it's been and gone already...


----------



## neonmeate (7/7/06)

Little_Squares said:


> I called the W&P today and the Russian Imperial is on!!!!!!! :beer:
> 
> They say it'll last around a month, but I'd advise you to get there quickly.



dammit i missed it in 2004 and 2005 by a hair respectively.
now all i need is a reason to go to canberra.


----------



## Linz (7/7/06)

neonmeate said:


> dammit i missed it in 2004 and 2005 by a hair respectively.
> 
> 
> now all i need is a reason to go to canberra.



Mate,

Just stop here on the way past..we'll split the fuel bill!!!


----------



## Malnourished (8/7/06)

Little_Squares said:


> I called the W&P today and the Russian Imperial is on!!!!!!! :beer:
> 
> They say it'll last around a month, but I'd advise you to get there quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip but I'm way ahead of you. I was there last weekend when it first came on tap! :beer: 

It was bloody good (once you let it warm up) too - worth spending a weekend in Canberra for!


----------



## timmy (8/7/06)

I might drop in for lunch and give it a go.......


----------

